# Easy to use combat map programs?



## Zarathustra (Apr 9, 2002)

I was wondering, are there any easy to use programs out there, free or for sale, that allow quick creation of a gridded map showing walls, doors, etc. and combatants for use with the 5' grid rules in D&D 3e?  I don't need something fancy looking, just the ability to create a basic gridded battleground showing the walls and doors of the room or corridor where the combat is taking place and to place and move icons or markers of some sort to keep track of the combatants on the grid.  Ease and quickness of use is what I'm looking for.  I'd love to be able to keep track of the character's movements and their opponents's location on a grid map on the computer screen instead of on the table top.  Any suggestions?


----------



## rexartur (Apr 9, 2002)

*easy to use combat map programs*

Might not be what you're looking for, but I have used Excel to do just this, while running a game over IRC.  Wasn't fancy but functionally served the purpose.  Formatted Cell borders to indicate walls.  Notes within cells are whatever you need them to be.  Cells can be shaded or patterened, as well.  Just set grid size (make cell height and width equal.)  Also was able to use Microsoft Netmeeting (free) to share my desktop and allow the players to view the "map" as needed.

email me if you have any questions

czahnzinger@adelphia.net


----------



## Luke (Apr 10, 2002)

Gotta recommend RolePlayingMaster (RPM) for this one! It's the most fully featured, integrated software for this, by a mile.

You can find an updated tutorial for the latest combat tutorial here .

It basically takes you through:
- Quick generation of 2 groups to combat each other. These are fully featured, fully calculated creatures.
- Placement of the creatures on a BattleMap, so you can visualize and control the action.
- You can import any map from an external program, or you can use a built-in fully featured TileMapper to very quickly construct a map for the BattleMap.
- The tutorial takes you through running an encounter. If you want, you can fully manage initiative, click on the creatures to select their actions, and target other creatures with their attacks.
- You may may RPM generate attack rolls and results, along with damage. You can override any result with manual dice rolls.
- RPM will automatically determine when creatures are defeated, and can work out XP at the end. Maps can be calibrated, giving you automatic distance calculation for targeting.

In all, a fully rules calculated program, centered around use of an integrated BattleMap to make it all flow smoothly.

Can use Jamis Generators to quickly generate full parties. Can beef up weapons, armor with magic (and see the result in attacks). Can apply the effect of class features, race features and feats etc to everthing (like initiative). etc etc...


----------



## DMFTodd (Apr 10, 2002)

Check the Electronic Aids page (http://www.d20reviews.com/Eric/3eelectronic.htm) and you'll find some other choices as well: Mapster, D&D Battlefield Services, Dungeon Generator. 

Luke's opinion of RPM being the best might be a little biased since that's his program. Or he might be right. Haven't looked at them all so I can't offer an opinion.


----------



## Luke (Apr 10, 2002)

DMFTodd said:
			
		

> *Luke's opinion of RPM being the best might be a little biased since that's his program.*




Yeah. Fair enough. It's all coming together very well at the moment, so I may be a bit too excited about it at the moment  

In truth, I haven't looked at any others for a while now, but I'm fairly sure that if you want a computer BattleMap that integrates with a full character/creature generator, combat manager, adventure builder, and applies the D&D rules as you run it - this is it.

I should have mentioned that the current release that integrates this all properly is a "private" release being beta tested by a small band of testers for the next week.


----------



## Zarathustra (Apr 10, 2002)

*Thanks for the responses*

Thanks, everyone, for the responses.  I would be interested in an integrated map eventually, and I will check Luke's program's tutorial to see if I can figure it out.  But for now I would even be satisfied with just a map.  I will see if I can use Excel in the suggested manner and I'll check out the D20 electronic resources.  My problem so far is that with the programs I've seen so far, they all presume a certain level of knowledge of creating electronic maps which I don't have and don't know how to get.  But I'll try a couple more times or else stick to Excel.


----------

